# Skee Kayak Centre Demo Day - THIS WEEKEND!!!



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a Long Way out but that gives everyone some time to plan.

Karen and Col from* Skee Kayak Centre* have organized an on water Demo Day - Which *AKS* are proud to be a part of.

The Demo will take place at the Boambee Creek Reserve and it is absolutely essential that you reserve your spot by contacting Karen at the Skee Kayak Centre - [email protected]

I will be attending the Demo with some of our core range and would be delighted to help answer any questions that any potential testers may have.

This is a great opportunity to come try out some great skis. There are a few other suppliers attending so make sure you get down to this one.










*When*: 22 September 2013
*Time*: 9 am - 12:30 pm
*Where*: Boambee Creek Reserve
*Bookings are Essential.*

Contact Karen via http://www.skeekayakcentre.com.au/


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

If you are in the Coffs Area - this is a great opportunity to come try out some of our fantastic Skis. Other Brands will be there, so you can test them too. This is a great opportunity, so make sure you book a time with Karen.


----------

